
Google's Sneaky Ads for Chrome in Gmail - ajbatac
http://mashable.com/2008/12/30/google-chrome-ads-in-gmail/
======
iamdave
How dare they try to promote software they wrote.

~~~
arockwell
I agree I don't really see what's so sneaky about this. I believe they give a
link to both Mozilla Firefox and Google Chrome.

Google wants you to get the best Gmail experience... that's just not going to
happen in IE.

